# poland work visa



## arain (Dec 7, 2017)

hello i from pakistan i want come to poland work visa kindly guide me about this


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should check with the Polish embassy or consulate in your country, but in general, to get a work permit visa, you first have to find a job with an employer who will "sponsor" you for the appropriate visa. The rule usually is that the employer has to show that you have some skill or experience that the employer has not been able to find in the local workforce (which includes the EU, not just Poland).

It may be possible to work on other sorts of visas - student, spouse or certain visas limited to management or executive level employees. But these vary by country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## arain (Dec 7, 2017)

i am not skill worker anyway can you tell how much money need to start own bussines in poland to allow me work visa like some small shop or like this other small bussines???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

arain said:


> i am not skill worker anyway can you tell how much money need to start own bussines in poland to allow me work visa like some small shop or like this other small bussines???


You'll have to consult the Polish consulate's website for that. It's not all that common for European countries to have a visa that allows someone to come in and set up a shop or other small business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

